# Lionel Multi Control 1241 Transformer and Lionel 221 Loco



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

Good day

I was given a Lionel set ages ago and have finally got round to starting the restoration. The wiring in general is a mess and unfortunately the manuals was not included in the moth eaten box. 

I would like to check this transformer properly before running the loco and tender. (a postwar 221 with 221W tender) If anybody can help me with wiring diagrams and user manual it would be greatly appreciated. 

Have a great day


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
The service manual pages including pictorials and a schematic is available here.
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=654

The service manual pages for your locomotive is here.
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/221.htm

The reverse button seems to be missing, and I would not recommend plugging the transformer in until you open it up and repair that button.

You also need the binding post nuts, part #T-160 

It would probably be wiser to replace the transformer, as parts to repair it may not be available.


Larry


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The cord looks brittle and there appears to be a lot of surface rust or water damage.
Taking further what Larry just said. I would not attempt to plug in or use this transformer in any way without completely disassembling and rebuilding.


----------



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the speedy reply gents. Spares and even new/second hand units are generally a challenge here at the southern tip of Africa. But I will definitely take your advice to heart. I might have to call in some favors with my clever friends here in Cape Town to give me a hand.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The internet is your friend.
Here is a nice upgrade to your transformer. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lionel-Model-1033-Train-Power-Multi-Control-Transformer-WORKS-/391080673927?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0e398287

A bit more wattage and in good shape.

Larry


----------



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

TrainLarry said:


> The internet is your friend.
> Here is a nice upgrade to your transformer.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lionel-Model-1033-Train-Power-Multi-Control-Transformer-WORKS-/391080673927?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0e398287
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry.
I will get onto ebay right away and start saving for the shipping charges. haha. Cape Town is a long long way from everything and the exchange rate is not on our side I'll have to get a step down transformer as we run 220V here but that's not an issue.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Open it up snap a picture and let us see the inside!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Emile, post some pics of your 221 when you have a chance. Great loco ... I have two. If you need any help with that, just ask!


----------



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

*Images*

Here's some pictures of the rolling stock and loco. The 221 has already been stripped for restoration. I will post pics of the controller tonight. Will have to send Jeff Kane an email to see what spares I can get from him. 

Plenty of other work to carry on with in the mean time.


----------



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

*1241 Multi Controller Insides*



sjm9911 said:


> Open it up snap a picture and let us see the inside!


Hi sjm991. Here's the pictures you asked for. From what I can see it only misses the reverse button/breaker.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

You can use the transformer if you use a 3 amp automotive type self resetting external breaker on the wire that goes to the center rail. Tape the bare wire in the first photo, clean up the rust with a piece of Scotchbrite pad, and you're all set.

Larry


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I looks fairly clean. My #1 is to inspect the wires. The cloth insulation tends to get brittle over time. I would also replace the line cord.


----------



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

tjcruiser said:


> Emile, post some pics of your 221 when you have a chance. Great loco ... I have two. If you need any help with that, just ask!


Good evening. OK here is me asking for some guidance. I have some pictures including yours and the wiring diagram but they don't seem to correspond. Here's some pictures of my loco. I made some notes on them. The only wire that's not there is the light. That was lying loose in the box. It is quite possible that the previous owner attempted some repairs and just gave up. 

Thanks a mil.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Wiring:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob's got it right. You'll also need:

1. wire from pickup shoe cluster running forward to the headlamp.

2. tiny copper wire from pickup shoe cluster running into e-unit solenoid windings

3. another tiny copper wire exiting the e-unit solenoid wiring running over to the little eye grommet that's engaged by the e-unit switch


If you don't have enough length in that pickup shoe wire, my 221 thread shows how to replace that wire right from the pickup shoe plate.

You know you're missing two sets of gears that mount to the studs on the right side of the motor, right? Forward one is a double gear; rear is a single gear.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Bob and TJ. I will post some pics once I've completed the rewiring. 

TJ I have all the gears and other bits and pieces safely stored in a tray. this will be quite an extensive restoration project.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

emile said:


> TJ I have all the gears and other bits and pieces safely stored in a tray.


Excellent!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, the transformer and train both seem clean considering there age. You'll have um up and running in no time at all!


----------



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

*Lionel 221 Progress*

Well I thought i'll post some updated pics of my 221. 

The biggest challenge was rewiring the motor and e-unit but thanks to all the advice from you all its finally done. I am still missing one brush and spring. TJ I found your post on making brushes. So that is on the to do list.





























The 3rd set of wheels will need a bit of work. The ribbed end of the axle snapped off. Also the wheel is missing it's rim and a bit of the flange is broken off. Heading to the engineering shop this week to see if they can help me out. 










In the mean time I've cleaned the front and rear trucks and I am super happy with the results. 










I also stripped the body work paint. Buffing next and then a brand new coat of paint. The casting quality is astounding. They sure built things to last back in the 40s.










Will hopefully be able to track down that 3A auto reset breaker so I can get the controller up and running. 

Have a great week.


----------



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

tjcruiser said:


> Bob's got it right. You'll also need:
> 
> 1. wire from pickup shoe cluster running forward to the headlamp.
> 
> ...


TJ do you mind checking my latest post. Added some pics of the rewired unit. Just want to make 10000000% sure it's right. 

I ended up having to replace the pick up shoe wire. Thanks for your post on that.

Emile


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Now I see the pics! Work looks FABULOUS! Wiring all good, as far as i can tell. Do you have a multimeter to check circuit continuity? If so, check continuity between pickup plate (which would touch the center rail), and anywhere on the frame of the motor (grounded to the wheels and the outer rails). You should see continuity in every-other e-unit drum position. I.e., the e-unit cycles: fwd, neutral, reverse, neutral, fwd, neutral, reverse, neutral in one full revolution (8 positions). The fwd and reverse should have a full circuit of electricity through the brushes/armature and then the field coil.

Remember that the e-unit must be positioned vertically to work under power (gravity drops the plunger down with a power cycle off or reverse button push on the transformer), and that the e-unit frame itself must be touching/grounded to the motor frame to complete its solenoid electrical circuit.

Overall, this is one HAPPY loco!

TJ

PS -- I know you're far away, but I might have a spare axle I could send you, if you're interested. Freebie.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks brand new, well, except for that wheel.


----------



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

tjcruiser said:


> PS -- I know you're far away, but I might have a spare axle I could send you, if you're interested. Freebie.


Thanks a mil TJ. Will test the unit tonight when I get home. 

Thanks a mil for the axle. I will pm you with delivery details. Hopefully I can return the favour sometime. 

In other news.....I am buying a substantial collection i came across here in South Africa. 2 locos, rolling stock and a whole lot of buildings, bridges, towers and so on. All post war 40's and 50's.

Have a great day.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Any updates, Emile? Did an axle show up at your doorstep?

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Any updates, Emile? Did an axle show up at your doorstep?
> 
> TJ


That has a long way to travel. :smokin:


----------



## emile (Mar 24, 2015)

It is a loooooong way. The US to South Africa leg is quick. The delay happens when the SA postal service gets involved. Slower than a snail in reverse gear!

In the meantime I have however bought a pile of Lionel goodies. 










Still with my mom 500 miles away. Cant wait to get it down to Cape Town.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a great stash of postwar stuff, Emile. Plenty of new (old!) treasures, I'm sure!

TJ


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Holy cow! Thats a lot of stuff! New thread for it and pictures please! Im jealous!


----------

